# Oh what a DEAL (steal)



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

I am now the proud owner of a Titan 440i , i only paid $200, and i swear its only been used less than 10 times.
The guy i bought it from is desperate for funds and asked me to make him an offer, i said $300, and he said he'd take $200 becuase it needs a new primer valve. 
Its has new packings ( the "new" 440i packings ), the main shaft inside or whatever had a split in it apparently. I've known this guy for years, so it was a complete bargain. I'm now not embarrased to say that my current rig i own and being my first pump, is a Spraytech 1620.
That 1620 has paid for itself over and over and over, and i have never had a problem with it, except that the pressure dial is cheap and isnt reliable as far as controlling the pressure, and it pulses, but i got used to that. just wanted to brag is all, thanks for listening :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hope she works out for you :thumbsup:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

nEighter said:


> hope she works out for you :thumbsup:


I do love my 1620 though, but 'darn' that pulsing problem.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, those are good pumps. Good deal.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

if by meaning the main shaft you mean the displacement rod and it needs to be replaced it is p/n 704-560 and list price is $124.32


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Those little 440i's are awesome little work horses. I had the luxury to run one a couple months ago and it surprised me how well it kept up with everything I was doing. If i was in the market for another pump, that's where i'd go. I wish i would have gotten that instead of this graco 395 that is always down.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> if by meaning the main shaft you mean the displacement rod and it needs to be replaced it is p/n 704-560 and list price is $124.32


umm, no
i said that it already had been replaced, it needs a prime valve, which i was able to pick up for $47.99

should i ever be in need of a DISPLACEMENT rod, i could find one for cheaper than the "list" price, thank you


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

i agree i said it was list i didnt say they cant be had for a cheaper price, they are
$86.32 on my website


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Mantis said:


> Those little 440i's are awesome little work horses. I had the luxury to run one a couple months ago and it surprised me how well it kept up with everything I was doing. If i was in the market for another pump, that's where i'd go. I wish i would have gotten that instead of this graco 395 that is always down.


Really, our one and only 395 has been going on three years, literally no maintanence (used for wam bam exterior jobs) done and it still works like new! I will never switch to the maroon.:no:


----------

